# Antonio de Cabezón - Music for keyboard



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Antonio de Cabezón
Music for keyboard
Harpsichordist - Enrico Balano
Glossa GCD C80004
Recorded 1998, this release ©2013

Tientos and differencias mostly, 23 pieces total.

Pleasant sounding, well recorded harpsichord, and music that fits it very well.

Amazon's listing is here:

amazon.com/Cabezon-Music-Keyboard-Enrico-Baiano/dp/B00BCLVQEU/ref=sr_1_17?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1458858577&sr=1-17&keywords=Cabezon

Perhaps out Cabezón expert, _Clavichorder,_ will step in and tell us more; I only know I like the CD.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I tried on this site: http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Glossa/GCDC80004

Like it, so see who's the Expert "


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Pugg said:


> I tried on this site: http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Glossa/GCDC80004
> 
> Like it, so see who's the Expert "


You are certainly more expert than I at finding useful links. 

I find this music fairly fascinating, not just in its attractiveness but also in how the instrument is used; hints of the organ there. Don't know if it's the 16th C. Castilian locale, but there is not as much overt Moorish flavoring in the music as in that by Soler for instance. Yet, that final differencia starts out sounding (to me) as if Cabezón had Flamenco whispering to him.

[Sorry about the wrong 'steerings' that must be above. At least I didn't 'hear' Acadian fiddle.]


----------

